# Quail hunting



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

Does anyone know of any good quail hunting outside of greene county. Quail hunting is illegal in greene county and we're losing all of our land to hunt them. My father and I like the hunting preserves but we love to get into some wild birds.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

They seem to be few and far between. I would imagine that any public ground would hold few if any birds. Good luck finding a covey or two.


----------



## Sky Pilot (Jul 15, 2007)

Two years ago I flushed two nice coveys in southern Perry County. It's been quite dry this season, with the preceding late-spring frost I don't know how the wild bird food supply has been. I'd like to go try that area again, not only for quail but for grouse as well.


----------

